# Root Structure P. armeniacum



## Greg Barnes (Dec 24, 2020)

I repotted my P. armeniacum today and I noted a root structure that I have not seen before with paphs. Is this normal or is something else going on?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 24, 2020)

Pretty sure that is a stolen, but someone on here knows more about it than me.


----------



## emydura (Dec 24, 2020)

Duck Slipper said:


> Pretty sure that is a stolen, but someone on here knows more about it than me.



Yes, that is correct. It is not a root. That will pop up and produce a new growth. This is a trait of armeniacum.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 24, 2020)

Both armeniacum and micranthum, as well as some of their primary hybrids carry this same growing pattern.
It helps them colonize an area fast within relatively short period of time.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 25, 2020)

Unfortunately they often exit the pot's drainage hole. Shallow bowls and baskets work better.


----------



## lori.b (Dec 25, 2020)

Yes, that's definitely a stolon. Mine does that too. That's a very healthy root system you have there so your plant must be happy with whatever you've been doing. I hope you repotted it into a shallow bowl or basket as mentioned above.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 25, 2020)

I think the stolon has grown in the wrong direction when it hit wall of the pot. It has grown downwards instead of growing horizontal and upwards. As mentioned, shallow bowls or baskets, where the stolones can grow through the holes in the wall can help to avoid this.


----------



## Rockbend (Dec 25, 2020)

When I repot armeniacums with stolons, I gently point & hold the stolon upwards, close to the main growth, as I repot. They'll reach the surface faster and turn into a normal growth.


----------



## Greg Barnes (Dec 25, 2020)

Thank you for the feed back and tips. I will be repotting it into a shallow container today.


----------



## troy (Dec 25, 2020)

Good job it's a healthy plant!!


----------



## Greg Barnes (Dec 25, 2020)

troy said:


> Good job it's a healthy plant!!



I use a very open potting mix and water twice a week with a solution of K-Lite (25 ppm N), a very dilute seaweed, a small dose of silicon (DG Pro-TeKt) and adjust the pH to 5.8 using lemon juice. I have seen a huge improvement in my plants since following this regime. My potting mix contains NZ tree fern fibre, small Kiwi Bark, charcoal and a bit of pumice.


----------



## troy (Dec 25, 2020)

what you are doing is very good, don't forget to use a balanced fertilizer..I use 1/2 - 1/4 inch limestone chunks with expanded glass with some orchiata for my parvis & brachy potting mix and fertilize with acidic solution 5.0 cal mag 15-5-15 with good success.. I use r.o. to fertilize with every other week and tap water every other or every few days... I find that same regimine works good with cattleyas


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 27, 2020)

Really great plant. One think I’d make sure is, let most of that stolon stay under medium. At least lightly. Just bend it that tip up as gently as you can do just that first node and a little of the second are above/at ground. I would say don’t try to bend to too close to the mother. It will produce stolons of its own anyway, eventually, but it’s a nice one and been growing for awhile and the tip needs to mature in some light. Sometimes, they root all along what portion of stolon is underground. But for me they usually only root right below where the leaves breach. You’re lucky you caught it now because it was heading to exit out a bottom hole. Will recommend clear plastic pots, you can catch these stolons earlier.


View attachment 24274

[/QUOTE]


----------



## eds (Dec 27, 2020)

I'd have thought something like this (but smaller) might be ideal to direct the stolons upwards when they hit the sides?


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 27, 2020)

eds said:


> View attachment 24321
> 
> I'd have thought something like this (but smaller) might be ideal to direct the stolons upwards when they hit the sides?



I wish armeniacum worked that way but it doesn’t. It will almost always send stolons somewhere weird. The wire or slat basket thing seems to work best for growing but you have to be able to water that setup.


----------



## musa (Jan 13, 2021)

I had the mentioned problem, too, when I got my armeni last year. I had to cut the pot to bring the new growth in the pot again. Next time I plan to repot it in a Bonsai bowl. Could that be a stupid idea for any reason?


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2021)

Yeah repot it with just the end of the stolon pointing up out of the mix, that way it can start to grow upwards while rooting down into the medium.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 13, 2021)

musa said:


> I had the mentioned problem, too, when I got my armeni last year. I had to cut the pot to bring the new growth in the pot again. Next time I plan to repot it in a Bonsai bowl. Could that be a stupid idea for any reason?
> 
> View attachment 24642
> View attachment 24643



great job! Bonsai bowl is not stupid but you’ll want to adjust watering. These can never sit in water but must not go completely dry except maybe, for some, briefly in the right season to stimulate bloom. Your plant looks really good to me.I would sprinkle crushed oyster shell on that medium a few times a year.


----------



## musa (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks BrucherT!
Is crushed oyster shell necessary in my medium as I have a lot of lime (marble and pumice gravel) in it?
There is a layer of marble gravel at the bottom of the pot to prevent them sitting in water. I'm watering a lot. On top there is pure bark because it is drying out fastest. I guess that setup at least can't hurt.


----------

